# Pineal Gland and DP



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

I've noticed that there is a lot of talk about DP/DR and the pineal gland on this forum, so I figured I'd pitch in with my experience. Please try to read this all.

During the past summer, I was taking an iodine supplement called Lugol's Solution for anxiety (I have another problem that bothers me called social anxiety disorder), because I read that iodine could help calm you down. I started with a low dose (3 drops a day) and didn't really notice a difference, so I decided to up it and take a little more. Immediately after adding a little more, I noticed that something was different. I got the same exact dream feeling that I have with DR, but back then I didn't even know that a such thing existed. It would fade out by the next day, so I ignored it and kept taking the iodine.

My body would become tolerant to the dose I was taking, so I'd have to increase it every so often until I would get that "dream" feeling. I decided that since it wasn't really helping me with the anxiety, I should stop taking it because I felt the dream feeling that the iodine would bring couldn't be a good thing. A few months later I started my first semester of college, and the social anxiety was getting bad again so I foolishly decided to try the iodine again. This time I bought some choline (I read something about choline activating the parasympathetic nervous system) and took it at the same time as the iodine.

After about a week, I started to notice that it felt like I was getting dumber. My short term memory became so bad that it was almost impossible to take notes in class. Then I noticed that I couldn't think of certain words I wanted to use when talking to someone and my speech would get slurred. When I was the center of attention for anything, I would just blank out. I went to sleep one night with the dream feeling thinking it would just fade away like always, but when I woke up the next morning it was still there. I was terrified because I thought I had permanently did brain damage, so I immediately stopped with the iodine and choline. I went 4 different doctors, did a bunch of tests, and everything came out normal. I've had DR ever since.

Keep in mind that while I was away in college, I had nights where I was just completely depressed and had break downs thinking about my future and having "what if?" thoughts. So I'm not sure if that counts as the trauma that people say DP/DR is triggered by. Anyway, I've found some relation online with iodine and the pineal gland, so I figured I'd write this here in hopes to spark some more research.

What do you guys think?


----------



## BobbyG (Mar 3, 2012)

THERE might be.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Haven't heard much in the lit......admittedly I haven't been doing much reading lately.....I font know that there's been a lot of talk here, just a post or two.......


----------

